# Fun Photo Challenge - time to get creative



## Silver

Hi all

This may or may not work, but what the heck - it's worth a try...

This is a challenge where a member challenges another member to take a particular type of photo. When that photo is taken and posted, that member then challenges someone else.

The rules are simple:

The challenge has to include at least one item of vaping-related gear
If the challenged member doesn't respond within 48 hours, the challenger must create a new challenge. Members who don't respond will be dealt with! 
The photo posted needs to be approved by the challenger - for it to be passed on
If the photo is not approved then the challenger can either ask for it to be taken again or can decide to create a new challenge for someone else.

I will start with an easy one:

I challenge @Rob Fisher to take a photo of his favourite girl Avril next to a beautiful blonde model of his choice

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

This sounds fun. ^^,

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Love this challenge! Hi Ho @Silver does it have to be a real blonde or will a picture do ok?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

That is perfect @Rob Fisher - stunning!!
I knew you would be able to conjure that up quite quick - LOL!

Over to you to create a challenge...


----------



## PeterHarris

so pretty


----------



## Rob Fisher

I challenge @VapeSnow to take a picture of a piece of Vape gear he has had for longer than a month next to a bottle of tomatoe sauce!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Lol Rob
VapeSnow was last seen at 12:00 - so lets see when he comes online again.
He has 48 hours

Oh, by the way, I have amended the rules slightly in the OP and will repost them here. I have added that the challenger has to approve the photo... if its not approved, then the member has to try again with another photo - or otherwise the challenger can create a new challenge. Starting to get a bit messy, but you get the idea.

Its a bit like the other photo challenge that was running a while back - but this is different in that it's very specific and directed at a particular person

Updated rules:

The rules are simple:

The challenge has to include at least one item of vaping-related gear
If the challenged member doesn't respond within 48 hours, the challenger must create a new challenge. Members who don't respond will be dealt with! 
The photo posted needs to be approved by the challenger - for it to be passed on
If the photo is not approved then the challenger can either ask for it to be taken again or can decide to create a new challenge for someone else.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Rob, VapeSnow must have seen your tag
He is now viewing latest content on Tapatalk
Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Rob, VapeSnow must have seen your tag
> He is now viewing latest content on Tapatalk Lol



Now he has see if he has any ancient vape gear (over 2 weeks old) in his possession!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver

@VapeSnow?


----------



## Riaz

This is awesome @Silver 

Love it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Guunie

Or maybe @VapeSnow needs to get a bottle of tomato sauce...lol

27 hrs left

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Morne

Nice one @Silver 

Awesome idea!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Stop vaping snot  and post your photo @VapeSnow !

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

That looks like a bossy female....pretty scary!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq

Awesome challenge game @Silver. This is going to be fun

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK it looks like we have lost @VapeSnow so let me challenge someone else!

I challenge @Marzuq to take a picture of a Mod on his right flexed bicep!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## andro

can somebody be challenged to take a photo into maverick ? ( famous strip club in cape town )

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Creative 1 | Optimistic 3


----------



## Marzuq

Some please rotate the images for me. My phone uploads images out of correct orientation.

I challenge @Yusuf Cape Vaper to show a mod coming out of a huge cloud. We don't want to see you. Just the mod and the cloud you blew

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Give me time to get home 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome photo @Marzuq!!!!
That is brilliant

Love your challenge for Yusuf

@Yusuf Cape Vaper - stricly speaking you have 48 hours to come up with your epic photo - unless the peanut gallery start getting rowdy  he he

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Guunie

And we can get really peanutty

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan

..... or all snotty .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

@Marzuq you know I'm not a cloud chaser anymore, but here you go. Flavor clouds with the istick 50w and plumveil. Please excuse @Mo P photobombing in the background. 

My challenge to @Riaz is to take a photo balancing your reo grand in your beard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## VapeSnow

@Rob Fisher I have no idea how I missed this thread. Sorry for the bad photo camera on phone is besig om sy gat te sien. I did order a new IPhone.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapeSnow

Really Kak photo. I believe this Reo is a month old. 

I sold all my old gear to buy two Reos and a vaporshark. 

I have a old pink battery with a Ptm 3 lol


----------



## Riaz

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> @Marzuq you know I'm not a cloud chaser anymore, but here you go. Flavor clouds with the istick 50w and plumveil. Please excuse @Mo P photobombing in the background.
> 
> My challenge to @Riaz is to take a photo balancing your reo grand in your beard
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shew that's a difficult one lol

But anyway, here goes




Needed some help for the pic 

My challenge is to @Gazzacpt for a pic of his mod with an ice cream 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Lol, you guys are so hilarious!
This is fun to watch
Well done @Yusuf Cape Vaper - thats probably the biggest cloud Ive seen on the iStick. Rocking and rolling!

@Riaz, couldnt really see what was going on there. But great effort nonetheless!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Not setup for product shots at home but chucked something together quickly.






I challenge @iPWN to take a pic of his mod in a gaming rig (PC)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Riaz

Silver said:


> Lol, you guys are so hilarious!
> This is fun to watch
> Well done @Yusuf Cape Vaper - thats probably the biggest cloud Ive seen on the iStick. Rocking and rolling!
> 
> @Riaz, couldnt really see what was going on there. But great effort nonetheless!


The pic came out side ways

That's me and Haniah on the couch and the reo stashed in my beard 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Gazzacpt said:


> Not setup for product shots at home but chucked something together quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I challenge @iPWN to take a pic of his mod in a gaming rig (PC)



Super pic @Gazzacpt !
Thinking creatively at this time of the night! he he

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Riaz said:


> The pic came out side ways
> 
> That's me and Haniah on the couch and the reo stashed in my beard
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ah, ok now I see - just had to adjust to the darkness - very cool


----------



## Riaz

Silver said:


> Ah, ok now I see - just had to adjust to the darkness - very cool


Sorry bout the poor quality pic- the front camera of my phone is crap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Marzuq

This game is really taking off now. Well done @Yusuf Cape Vaper @Riaz and @Gazzacpt for awesome effort in pics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Guunie

@iPWN, are you building a gaming rig from scratch? The peanut gallery is getting slightly nutty and snotty again...only excuse I'll accept is that no one ships motherboards or gpus on a long weekend...rofl


----------



## Gazzacpt

Guunie said:


> @iPWN, are you building a gaming rig from scratch? The peanut gallery is getting slightly nutty and snotty again...only excuse I'll accept is that no one ships motherboards or gpus on a long weekend...rofl


Apparently he has to "clean" it first. Probably 2 specs of dust and one cable out of place that is taking him all day.


----------



## Guunie

Gazzacpt said:


> Apparently he has to "clean" it first. Probably 2 specs of dust and one cable out of place that is taking him all day.


Brilliant...a man after my own heart, my pcs were always spotless, got a spa day every weekend for some tlc...now, I use a laptop


----------



## iPWN

SMPL clone X Derringer clone , i challenge @capetocuba to take a pic of himself and a mod in his favorite tree !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## HealthCabin

This is funny, love it. Anybody will challange me? HAHA

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## capetocuba

@iPWN[/USER] here is your wish 




I challenge Donnie aka @VandaL to post a pic of his IPV2 thats looks like mashed curry with a plate of curry :-D

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## VandaL

@capetocuba some goat curry and mashed IPV2 for you 





I challenge @Zeki Hilmi to post a pic of himself blowing a massive cloud with his sigelei 150w while showing off his mankini.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Rowan Francis

Wiggle wiggle

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris

Peanut gallery calling for a new challenge
The previous one failed and fines needs to happen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

seconded @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher

@VandaL please issue a new challenge because there is no sign of @Zeki Hilmi in his swimming outfit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba

Rob Fisher said:


> @VandaL please issue a new challenge because there is no sign of @Zeki Hilmi in his swimming outfit!


We have all seen it. ... The photo that is. Seems he prefers to flaunt in WhatsApp rather. @VandaL said he would post it today


----------



## Rob Fisher

capetocuba said:


> We have all seen it. ... The photo that is. Seems he prefers to flaunt in WhatsApp rather. @VandaL said he would post it today



Hehehe... I have also seen it on the small screen... it's the thought of seeing in full size that scares the hell out of me!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Post it please! 

i love this thread

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Post it please!
> 
> i love this thread



What has been seen cannot be unseen, so be careful what you ask for

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Gert_Koen

KUI Helping me with Fault finding on a R3.5 million meat slicer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor

Whaaat on earth.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## VandaL

New challenge goes out to @RIEFY, Nasal 'punch' (that's when one uses a sub ohm build and inhale through ones nostril and blow out through ones BEK!) at high wattage. Needs to be a .gif #nofilter if u know what I mean


PS. Zeki u have failed as a man

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Guunie

The challenges just got interesting...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gert_Koen

Gert_Koen said:


> KUI Helping me with Fault finding on a R3.5 million meat slicer.
> View attachment 26283


Oops I think I posted in the wrong thread sorry people


----------



## RIEFY

here we go guys the nose job....

i challenge BillW to a nostril hit.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## AndreFerreira

I


RIEFY said:


> here we go guys the nose job....
> 
> i challenge BillW to a nostril hit.



just tried that and it was not fun, lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris

ooh looks like @BillW is up


----------



## BillW

@capetocuba ...... Show us how it's done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## capetocuba

There you go @BillW now some other pussies out there like @VandaL or @Zeki Hilmi or @iPWN or even menthol porcupine aka @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## VandaL

No we know who's atties to avoid at meets

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## capetocuba

VandaL said:


> No we know who's atties to avoid at meets


Hey keep quiet and post a video!


----------



## Silver

@RIEFY, @BillW, @capetocuba 
You guys are legendary! What a hoot!

Cape Town has some real hardcore vapers 

Riefy, yours is special because its in the car - true Riefy style!
Love it

And @capetocuba - double nostril - big medal for that. 
Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> @RIEFY, @BillW, @capetocuba
> You guys are legendary! What a hoot!
> 
> Cape Town has some real hardcore vapers
> 
> Riefy, yours is special because its in the car - true Riefy style!
> Love it
> 
> And @capetocuba - double nostril - big medal for that.
> Lol



@Silver when you next drop in in Cape Town be sure to bring spare drip tips. You don't know where else these fellas have been sticking them in lol

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## FireFly

capetocuba said:


> here you go @BillW now some other pussies out there



Holy Cr@P ... ! ! !


----------



## Silver

Marzuq said:


> @Silver when you next drop in in Cape Town be sure to bring spare drip tips. You don't know where else these fellas have been sticking them in lol



Thanks for the tip @Marzuq
I will definitely remember that!!


----------



## michael dos santos

HealthCabin said:


> This is funny, love it. Anybody will challange me? HAHA


I challenge u to post a pic of urself Vaping at ur favourite spot


----------



## Rob Fisher

Tropical Ice Baby!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## RIEFY

Lol nice one Rob

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Tropical Ice Baby!




I can just imagine how you cut the 30min coughing out of the video afterwards .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

johan said:


> I can just imagine how you cut the 30min coughing out of the video afterwards .



Hehehe actually there was no coughing... my coils were 1,4Ω and the vape was actually quite lekker! I think I'm going to do this more while I'm out and about!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe actually there was no coughing... my coils were 1,4Ω and the vape was actually quite lekker! I think I'm going to do this more while I'm out and about!



Rob the nose vaper!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe actually there was no coughing... my coils were 1,4Ω and the vape was actually quite lekker! I think I'm going to do this more while I'm out and about!


The flavor is actually quite enhances  tell them how great it is Mr Fisher 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Did @Zeki Hilmi get a fine for blatantly ignoring a challenge ?

Mr @Rob Fisher ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gazzacpt said:


> Did @Zeki Hilmi get a fine for blatantly ignoring a challenge ?
> 
> Mr @Rob Fisher ?



Not yet... but I think he needs a fine!



@Zeki Hilmi you are hereby found guilty of not participating in the fun and games! Please go to the donation section and pay your fine!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

@Rob Fisher i will never ask you to taste the tropical ice again, i am quite scared now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo

hahaha @Rob Fisher just had a look again, look at your eyes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## FireFly

Rob Fisher said:


> Tropical Ice Baby!



Nix Tasting your Juice...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

So who has the next challenge?


----------



## Rob Fisher

kimbo said:


> hahaha @Rob Fisher just had a look again, look at your eyes



Hehehe... I was scared!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Bombies is not fun eeeeeeeeeeek

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## RIEFY

kimbo said:


> @Rob Fisher i will never ask you to taste the tropical ice again, i am quite scared now


 new name is tropical snot

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

Here we go.


----------



## Gazzacpt

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Here we go.
> View attachment 26381


I don't see the mankini

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Marzuq

Gazzacpt said:


> I don't see the mankini


You say that like it's a bad thing..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver

The rules are that the member who challenges gets to decide whether the pic posted qualifies. 
If not, you can ask that person to post again or you can issue a new challenge

I believe the decision is in your hands @capetocuba


----------



## capetocuba

Silver said:


> The rules are that the member who challenges gets to decide whether the pic posted qualifies.
> If not, you can ask that person to post again or you can issue a new challenge
> 
> I believe the decision is in your hands @capetocuba


@Zeki Hilmi was a complete fail, not following the rules of this thread, no nostrils involved, no makini ... so fine must stand @Rob Fisher . @Gazzacpt you are right, also think fine must double now as this is a very serious challenge!


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@capetocuba I refuse to show my Adonis of a body to you all as there are some women that might lust over me on this forum and I do not have the staying power to fulfil all their needs

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## capetocuba

Zeki Hilmi said:


> @capetocuba I refuse to show my Adonis of a body to you all as there are some women that might lust over me on this forum and I do not have the staying power to fulfil all their needs


OK I am being kind ... here is the top quarter of the image he threw at us victims in our WhatsApp group! @Zeki Hilmi be kind enough and show the rest ...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@capetocuba I know you lust for my body

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@capetocuba

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Lol @Zeki Hilmi 
Champion of note
You have courage sir!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

I challenge @iPWN to take a shot in his goat position sucking on his mod

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Guys, sorry to be a party pooper, but please keep it clean
I am cringing to think what "goat position" is. Am watching very intently but also nervously

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq

Some things jst can't be unseen

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## capetocuba

Ooh I have a challenge for @whatalotigot as he wins cloud blowing competitions, think @BhavZ will agree, we need to get this braggart out and let him show us nostril clouds

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Guunie

@iPWN challenge declined by @Silver...or is it still a valid challenge


----------



## capetocuba

Guunie said:


> @iPWN challenge declined by @Silver...or is it still a valid challenge


@iPWN still in his meadow. Says he will get into his regular position later


----------



## iPWN

@Guunie that challenge is most certainly not PG rated , in fact i demand a new fine be issued to @Zeki Hilmi for bringing my "good" name into disrepute

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## capetocuba

iPWN said:


> @Guunie that challenge is most certainly not PG rated , in fact i demand a new fine be issued to @Zeki Hilmi for bringing my "good" name into disrepute


You name could not get any worse broski

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shabbar

lol this thread is just hilarious !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## HealthCabin

michael dos santos said:


> I challenge u to post a pic of urself Vaping at ur favourite spot



Here we go, honestly, I'm not a heavy smoker, alway vape at my office, this is one of my job, also my favourite thing to do.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Guunie

OK guys...this peanut in the gallery is getting really restless. Who we waiting for, somebody gonna get a fine real bad! Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba

I challenge @Paulie to have him doing a push up over his juice collection

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Guunie

@capetocuba....that is an epic idea!


----------



## johan

I think @Paulie 's arms are too short, but he might just prove me wrong .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver

@Paulie, you have been challenged bud
Check out the challenge above from @capetocuba


----------



## Guunie

@Paulie...How long does it take to put your juice collection together

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

@Paulie your time is almost up.
@Rob Fisher please get that fine ready

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba

And @Paulie any excuses from hereon in will only double your fine


----------



## Marzuq

capetocuba said:


> And @Paulie any excuses from hereon in will only double your fine


@capetocuba maybe he is waiting for you to post a sample pic of what you expecting


----------



## capetocuba

Marzuq said:


> @capetocuba maybe he is waiting for you to post a sample pic of what you expecting


Well I will tell you what I am NOT expecting is any clove or menthol flavoured joose. @Gazzacpt and @Zegee cured me for life

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Paulie where is the picture?


----------



## Paulie

Sorry guys im going to have to take the fine and reject this one


----------



## capetocuba

Ok this is not good news @Paulie ... think you guys should put on your thinking caps and come up with an even greater challenge for our fearful colleague


----------



## Paulie

capetocuba said:


> Ok this is not good news @Paulie ... think you guys should put on your thinking caps and come up with an even greater challenge for our fearful colleague



lol This could be fun


----------



## capetocuba

OK I have one already ... rest at least 10 bottles upright on your belly whilst lying prone on your back and snap a pic


----------



## Paulie

capetocuba said:


> OK I have one already ... rest at least 10 bottles upright on your belly whilst lying prone on your back and snap a pic



lol oki ill attempt this on the weekend

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba

I have another challenge ... I laughed seeing @Rob Fisher cough last night  so am challenging him to set up the Turbo on his Sigelei and hit it hard at 150W

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## VandaL

capetocuba said:


> I have another challenge ... I laughed seeing @Rob Fisher cough last night  so am challenging him to set up the Turbo on his Sigelei and hit it hard at 150W


Agree'd below 0.3ohm build, Tropical ice, I believe he has a Sigelei 100w+ which is fine. Must be a minimum of 2 second solid(gotta get that turbo going ) lung inhale or no chicken dinner!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

capetocuba said:


> I have another challenge ... I laughed seeing @Rob Fisher cough last night  so am challenging him to set up the Turbo on his Sigelei and hit it hard at 150W



I would if I still had it! 

But I will be reviewing another HIGH power device in a few days time and will take you up on your challenge!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

Seems only the veterans are being challenged. 

How about we get some of the noobs involved too

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Guunie

Just an idea, what if we started a list of everyone who has been challenged and use a +1-1 system for completed and failed challenges... Not sure if there is an easy way to do that... May be to much admin, but just an idea to help with new challenges and getting slackers to up their game


----------



## Marzuq

Guunie said:


> Just an idea, what if we started a list of everyone who has been challenged and use a +1-1 system for completed and failed challenges... Not sure if there is an easy way to do that... May be to much admin, but just an idea to help with new challenges and getting slackers to up their game



Sounds like a good idea. But also alot of Admin to get it right.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I think we need to bump this... So here's me bumping this

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK let's challenge anyone with a post count of less than 100 to post a cloud from a dual vape!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## antonherbst

Lets rebump this and see what happens.

This challenge goes to the vapers with the most gear. I want to see a photo of a vape item you are most embarrassed about that you still own and love to use.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst

antonherbst said:


> Lets rebump this and see what happens.
> 
> This challenge goes to the vapers with the most gear. I want to see a photo of a vape item you are most embarrassed about that you still own and love to use.




More than 48 hours has passed and no posts so, me with a small collection will post the following juice as my most embarresed piece of vape gear. 




It is not the best juice on the market by any standard but i use it for oring lube when i do a pitstop with my running gear

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------

